# RRFW Riverwire New Canyonlands Guidebook Available Now



## NikonFotoMatt (Oct 4, 2010)

*New guide for Colorado and Green rivers*

Last year I got to spend 10 days with Tom Martin in Labyrinth Canyon while he worked on that section for an upcoming guide. Just got my copy in the mail and wanted to share. 

Find it at Rivermaps.net, NRS (RiverMaps Colorado & Green Rivers in the Canyonlands Guide Book at nrs.com) and Amazon. 

Nice large guide, reading correctly and more accurate mileages.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Glad you are liking it Matt! All the best, tom


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Bumping this along way out here in the weeds... yours, tom


----------

